# BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all,


I got my pygmies!!!! They are awesome, but how do I stop one of my doelings from baaing as loud and as much? They were just spereated from their mom this morrow, and they have been with me an hour and a half. I just fed her half a cup of sweet cob. And help?? Also, how can I train my dog from chasing them?


CC


----------



## lilhill (Jul 1, 2009)

The crying should subside within a couple or three days.  I would have them in a place separate from where the dog can get to them.  They are in a strange place with strange people and scared.  A dog chasing them only stresses them out more and  you could end up with two very sick (or dead) goats.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, well I found a way to calm him [ the dog ] around my girls. I sit with him next to the fence, and every once in a while, I give him a treat and sound very exited an happy. I did this for 20 or so minutes, and then let go of his collar. He went to go get a drink of water instead of running at them. I am going to do this process many, many times a day and see what it brings. What about the neighbors black lab next door??? He barks at them, but does not really chase trhem, should I let our neighbors know??? Or let him get used to them.


CC


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jul 24, 2009)

I am still working with my Lillith on leaving the goats alone.
She is a great dane so these poor little goats have to be annoyed by a monster.  She likes to smell them and walk around with them in the yard, Gracie will head butt lilly if she gets to close.. Lilly's a big dummy and she has to always be around my chickens to.
Your are doing great for getting your dog use to them 
  As for the nieghbors dog(my neighbors alomst ate some of my chickens but I worked with him ) to get use to them. Sounds like he is barking out of fear.
rub your hand on the goats and then let him smell it. Also if he comes over all the time,  have him come to the fence with you and sit next to you to.
Good Luck and remember sometimes even the dumb dogs can learn!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm confused....a fence that will keep a goat in should keep a dog out.  If the dog climbs, run an electric wire around the top.....YIPE-YIPE-YIPE!!!


----------



## Aped (Jul 25, 2009)

I just got my first 2 kid goats a few weeks ago and I was in a similar situation. One wether was very attached to his mom and vice versa. When I got him home he wouldn't stop baaing especially if my buckling left his side for a second. It was so loud I was reconsidering having goats, with neighbors so close.  But he calmed down a few days later. He is completely different now, much more independent and only baaaaas when he thinks I'm giving him food which is still pretty often but not as loud as it used to be. 

I also have 2 dogs and no fenced area for the goats yet, so I let them out of their enclosure and the they are just in the yard with the dogs. At first my dogs chased them and the goats ran but after plenty of training, they coexist pretty peacefully. The dogs are always curious about the goats and follow them around a lot still. They will all lay on my deck together so I think with enough reinforcement the dogs can be desensitized entirely to the goats. I did the same thing when I got chickens and after wanting to eat them for a couple weeks, now a few years later they could care less.


----------



## annanicole18 (Aug 7, 2009)

yep just keep doing what you have been to get your dog used to them.   my lab was a little too excited and interested in my goat at first but they all became friends and ran freely together for about a month until i got another goat to keep her company.  they learn to get along and mine even play and run.  if the dogs run the goats follow thinking there is danger or food.  its great fun to watch


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi guys, it has been I think about two months since we got the girls, and they are great!!!! The dog never barks or runs after them, and they treat each other very nicely!


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 20, 2009)

Dogs with Pygmy goats is like a first grader with a gun. The first grader may never shoot anyone, and he/she may kill the whole class. If you can't build a fence for your dogs, maybe they can stay at someone elses house until you can. JMO


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2009)

Years ago a client had sheep and dogs and horses.  One bottle lamb got off to a bad start and spent some weeks in the house.  Her name was Ramona (Ramona the Pest!) and when she went to live outside, she had the run of the farm.  The dogs were tied when not under direct observation, and showed no inclination to attach the sheep when they were loose.

Well, you can guess what happened.  Ramona was about six months old and a decent size when she was found, still alive and gutted, by one of the dogs who had gotten loose.  The whole family (and me!) was traumatized. 

Please use extreme caution.  All dogs have an urge to hunt, and a running goat may one day inspire that in them.  Especially if you have to reprimand a goat for some infraction, the dog may feel a need to "help" and get carried away.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, thank you for your concern. They are in a fully enclosed pen, and whenever we let them free range, we watch our dog. He loves to be around the chickens, and the goats. He never bothers them, but we do reprimand him for anything suspicious.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2009)

My dog is around some of my chickens and guineas.  I still have to remind him on occasion!  But he can't go in with the goats anymore, because my biggest girl would kill HIM in a heartbeat!  Role reversal!   He is only 30 lbs, though, so is not a threat to any of my goats.  I wouldn't leave him with a new kid, though.  He kills squirrels and rabbits regularly, whenever he has a chance, also mice and small wild birds.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 20, 2009)

I had always heard that goats go, "Maaaaaaaaa" and sheep go, "Baaaaaaaaaaa".


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2009)

My Ginger said "Blaaah!" clear as day for many weeks, then it changed to "Maaaaaah!"  I miss the "blah!"


----------

